# John Wagner #1 Meat Stuffer 1859



## hokahlegend (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi everyone,

    I was at an auction today and picked up this John Wagner meat stuff, all the horns, works great from what I can tell ready to rock. Can't really find much info on it as it seems rare to have it and have it with all the parts as far as I can tell. Does anyone know anything about this thing? Appears to be an amazing stuffer.


----------



## fishwrestler (Oct 24, 2015)

Post up a picture so we can see your new toys


----------



## hokah legend (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks fishwrestler, I will work on that when done with work today! Just weird how there is virtually no info on this one at all. The #2 and #3, but nothing anywhere on the #1. Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 25, 2015)

Looks like it may be a bit difficult to sanitize.....   from the internet pictures anyway....


----------



## daveomak (Oct 25, 2015)

Why do you have 2 login "handles"....  You should get Admin to fix that...     PM http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/u/1/bmudd14474 and he will take care of you....


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/u/107516/hokahlegend


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/u/67356/hokah-legend


----------



## hokahlegend (Oct 25, 2015)

Good question Dave, I used to get on have little time to do so these days. When I tried to login I couldn't so tried to re do it and must have screwed something  up


----------

